# ORV Stickers



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I rode 4 Wheelers with a guy yesterday that has already purchased his 07 ORV Sticker. I was not aware that they had started selling them but he was able to get his at Meijers of all places. Getting mine this week for sure!!!


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

I have mine too. They start selling them on March 1st, the same as they do with the new fishing license.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

"meijers of all places"???

Any license outlet.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I did not know that they started selling them the first of March. I thought you had to wait until the old one's expired.


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

ya, march 1.got mine 2 weeks ago. yellow this year. wish you could get boat sticker (register) at meijers too. i need to go to MSS.


----------

